# lost 2 kg weight in one months



## Tom1968 (Nov 28, 2020)

Dear All V LOWERS!
Our V Frogi had 25kg and 61 cm height a month ago, now 23kg. Before he lived in kennel-i think he wasn't as active as he is now. We go out and being active 2-3 hours a day. We feed him according to food producer-300g of ,, Exclusion monoprotein food,,. According to producer we should give 270-300gr a day. We give 300gr. Nevertheless, he lost 2 kg in 30 days. Anybody has experience with it, any advice maybe? What weight your V has?

















Exclusion - Exclusive Passion For Pets


Dorado S.r.l. nasce nel 1991 da un’idea di Renato Rossi esperto nutrizionista, che, resosi subito conto dell’importanza di creare un’alimentazione di qualità per migliorare lo stato di salute di cani e gatti, crea il marchio Baubon con lo slogan “Il cibo per il tuo cane”.




www.exclusion.it


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

My wife walks our V's off leash daily. They run 6-8 miles thru woods/ trails.

They eat almost twice the recommended amount of food. And still can be a little skinny.
To us we want to just be able to see their ribs but not their backbone . Some of the v's used in trials look like skeletons to us..

They can burn a lot of calories if very active. In the winter they burn even more.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

for years i have fed Orijen to my boys (high quality kibble according to many reviews, calories coming mostly from animal meat, in fact so dense that many dogs owners claim they cannot feed it as it is too much for their dogs). Label said 2 and 3/4 cups for 66 pound active dogs. My red heads are in lower 50s and got each 4 cups per day plus endless treats, on no competition days. When we hunted or competed in other sports, i added a big piece of salmon or a can of sardines etc. Then last year at their yearly medical which includes weight measurement and blood work i realized that Bende was despite of all of this food regimen below 50 and Miksa just hitting 50. Needless to say with this amount of kibble they pooped a lot too. Blood work came back perfect.
So i started looking into other options. First i switched part of their food to freeze dried raw. Nice outcome, but no way i could afford full freeze dried raw, so i got recommendations related to a local raw distributor which has all ingredients mixed in. I gradually switched them to that and now everyone looks great. Muscles defined, but not skinny looking anymore. Far less pooping too. 
Sometimes it is not the amount but really what you are feeding, you may want to check whether the kibble your are feeding is the right type for your dog. As far as i can recall you took in a 2 years young hunting dog, they tend to have high metabolism, especially with exercise needs covered as you have described.
another good thing is to do if you haven`t done so yet is a full blood work at your vet. just to be on the safe side. also that provides a baseline in case anything happens.
hope this helps, would be nice to see new pictures of your boy too


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I never go by what the bag recommends.
Instead feed the dog that is in front of you.
If they start losing their waistline, cut back.
If they start to look a little to thin, increase the food. Mine eat more over the winter, than the summer months to keep the same weight. 
Hunter is the thinnest of my Vizslas, and eats the most.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I've never really been one to follow the direction on the food bag. I knowingly "overfeed" them. If they eat it all great, if they don't that's okay also.
25kg and 61cm is the same size as my dog. The 2-3 hours per day is also close to his energy expenditures while hunting, and training. He's fed three times a day. Each meal is a generous 300g of kibble and another 100+ grams of cooked chicken.
If their working, you gotta feed them more, or at least offer them the opportunity to eat more.


----------



## Tom1968 (Nov 28, 2020)

Gabica said:


> for years i have fed Orijen to my boys (high quality kibble according to many reviews, calories coming mostly from animal meat, in fact so dense that many dogs owners claim they cannot feed it as it is too much for their dogs). Label said 2 and 3/4 cups for 66 pound active dogs. My red heads are in lower 50s and got each 4 cups per day plus endless treats, on no competition days. When we hunted or competed in other sports, i added a big piece of salmon or a can of sardines etc. Then last year at their yearly medical which includes weight measurement and blood work i realized that Bende was despite of all of this food regimen below 50 and Miksa just hitting 50. Needless to say with this amount of kibble they pooped a lot too. Blood work came back perfect.
> So i started looking into other options. First i switched part of their food to freeze dried raw. Nice outcome, but no way i could afford full freeze dried raw, so i got recommendations related to a local raw distributor which has all ingredients mixed in. I gradually switched them to that and now everyone looks great. Muscles defined, but not skinny looking anymore. Far less pooping too.
> Sometimes it is not the amount but really what you are feeding, you may want to check whether the kibble your are feeding is the right type for your dog. As far as i can recall you took in a 2 years young hunting dog, they tend to have high metabolism, especially with exercise needs covered as you have described.
> another good thing is to do if you haven`t done so yet is a full blood work at your vet. just to be on the safe side. also that provides a baseline in case anything happens.
> hope this helps, would be nice to see new pictures of your boy too


Thank you so much for all, i appreciate your precious experiences it opened me another perspective definetly. Here some latest photos :


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

gorgeous boy


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Hahaha ... in that last photo he looks like he's coming for you.


----------

